# Annies Litter- Beagles- Labor starting?



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

HELP! :yikes:I think we may have labor! I posted this on my other thread, but I I got impatient and started a new one. I went out to do chores this morning and ended up cutting them short as all I got done was yelling "ANNIE NO" as she kept trying to dig in the flower beds, behind the dog house and in the basement window well. Came in and took her temp, 98.6. She has started shivering, and is now digging in her basket (NOT WHELPING BOX) she refuses to go in it. I don't want to stress her, if she has them in her old dog basket so be it, I will move them later, She is really to big to fit in there right but whatever makes her happy.

Is this labor? I think so but I have thought so, so many times lately I am doubting myself. Hope to know for sure soon so I can call in.

HOw long after shivering does the first pup usually come?:confused5:

She keeps settling in the dog bed, then i get up, to go do something, or to see her, as I can't see her from here, and she gets up, she is now on the floor again. Should I just stay still? I want to be near her, and I really don't want her to have them on the living room floor, ugly carpet though it is, but if I sit with her she tries to be on my lap.

She is now on the floor in front of the tv stretched half out, tail in an odd position, still shivering, I thought I saw a contraction, but I am not sure, I can still see a puppy moving about inside though, so that may be what I saw.

Thanks, I am trying to stay calm. Trying be the important term.:001_unsure:


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope it is labour for u but i can't give u advice on afraid as I'm not a breeder but all ove searched on the net is they dig and pant. Sorry if not much help. Keep updated x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds like it's started to me tho i'm not an expert. Would she go to her whelping box if you put her bed in it? It really is the best place as it's a messy business!! Good luck, i'll be watching for news! Soo exciting!! xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

yep, i would say definately first stage labour this can last minutes or hours ( usually hours but there are some very quick ones) dont leave her from now and just watch her very carefully, note the time of the first contraction because you will need to know how long she is pushing until a puppy appears if she keeps looking at her back end a puppy could be close, they think they need a poo so dont let her back in the garden unless you have her on a lead, many a pup is born in the garden and lastly i would let her have them wherever she is comterable


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Okay I will call into work then as soon as I post this. I took her for a walk. (well I just posted this on other topic I will copy paste, then I will not post on that topic anymore, to confusing trying to keep up with three threads, the two on here and the one on backyard chickens to keep all my friends on there updated)

Okay thank you. I am just worried I am overreacting again. SO worried, but I think you are right I should call in. and I think I will call in. I will wait till 1, but I am sure I will call in. I wish DH would get up so I could discuss with him, but he was up till 5am with her. She is digging in her dog bed again,I think I should just call in now and not feel bad about it.

I took her for a walk around the yard and she was very energetic, then we came back to the fenced yard and I turned her loose, she went and took a long wee. Like she weed stood up, then decided to wee some more, and even when she thought she was done that time she ended up standing up again and still leaked some more drops, She then tried to go dig in the window well again so I brought her in. She had a bacon treat some water and is now digging in the dog bed.

I am trying to stay calm since I know she can sense my anxiety. I will be fine once it actually starts!


Stay with me if you can I am sure to have questions and need some reassuring as I reassure her.

Thanks for all the help! Glad to have you guys around!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry, didnt realise you were in the states  but i honestly wouldnt leave her now, they can start pushing all of a sudden


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

I called in and after joking with me that I should bring her in she could have her pups at walmart! My manager asked what kind I said Beagle, she asked if we where selling the pups I said yeah but 5 are spoken for, she said if she has more then that, to let her know she has been wanting a beagle for a while. she is a great lady and has a wonderful 8 year old son who LOVES animals so I hope Annie does have 6 as I know that puppy would be in a wonderful home!


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

It is great to be familiar with your puppies new owners to watch them grow and progress. We have been so lucky that all our pups new families keep in touch! x :001_smile:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh sounds like labor, my girlie started shivering and restless and her first pup was born over an hour after that so was quite quick, we had 2 put her in her whelping box bless her, just as well as she had rather a large litter  good luck an dkeep us updated xx


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

hi how's annie doing? x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

How's she doing? it's a busy time of day on the forum so hopefully people can get back to you quickly if you need them


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

nothing much to update, panting and shivering, was sleeping till I picked up the toenail cutters, then took off. I caught her and cut the two front nails, she is upset with me now and commiserating with dad, about how mean I was to cut her nails. Been trying to get them for a couple weeks now she has been a brat about it (very not like her). She is now laying on the floor with the cat, shivering but no panting at the moment. 

Gonna take her temp again soon. 


DH keeps stealing the computer to read a ebook, but I will update if anything happens.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

the first stages ie shivering, panting could last hours but not always


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

All the best if things progress tonight (or day where you are) bed for me, will catch up in the morning. x :001_smile:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! good luck Hun! fingers crossed everything goes ok for you both!


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Temp was 98.0 at 2:30. Her vulva is much more swollen, almost twice the size as this morning. She has been doing some more digging, lots and lots of panting and shivering. She is also being a chow hound, much unlike usual. She won't eat dog food but has eaten the cottage cheese, four treats and a dorito chip DH gave her. I moved her pool/whelping box over by the tv, and put like four layers of puppy pads in it. After a bit of digging and turning she is kind of settled, she is now kind of rolling, sliding her self along on her side. She has been trying to lick her lady bits but can't reach and so licks the carpet, or her belly instead. She is up again now, turned and is laying on the other side. Seems hard for her to get comfortable. The cats look confused, her best buddy Andy keeps checking on her to see whats going on.

She is now out of the pool again, sitting by the couch, should I keep putting her back in? I have my whelping kit out on the coffee table, the heating pad in my ready box, but not plugged in till i see contractions. She has now laid down by the couch, poor thing just can't get comfortable and keeps shivering, and asking to go out, but then does nothing and stands by the door. I have not let her out unattended in two days. Her last wee was around 2.

She is now behind my chair, I will go put her back in box in a minute here.

She is now under the table where her pool was when she wouldn't go in it so I moved it. I don't know if I should keep putting her in it or not. And you all are going to be going to bed soon!:cryin:

Stay with me, keep checking in, I like to know you guys are here to answer my questions and keep me company!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

when she is in her pool on the puppy pads, keep checking for any wet spots mine always lick their feet or just lick the air it is 10.30pm here so i will have to go off to bed soon as well just remember, if you are worried about anything at all, please dont wait for someone on here/another forum to answer you must ring your own vet


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww how exciting!!!! can't wait to here of the arrival  lexis temp is goin up by .1 since yesterday evening :-( she has milk now x


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Of course if I am concerned Health wise I will call a vet, I was thinking more like if I get concerned about something I am doing, or what others do in such and such situation. Our vet has been informed of the temp drop etc, I have the number for the vet who is on call tonight should I need help after normal office hours.

Do I put her back in her pool? Or leave her where she is under the table??? She is finally settled, hasn't moved a bit, I also muted the tv when DH went to take a nap. Will I know for sure when her water breaks??? Is it possible if I take her out for a wee and it breaks I may think its just wee in the grass it would be hard to tell color?

Goodnight to all who are off to bed, How many hours till you wake up? lol

Hopefully you will have an update on puppies and even pictures by then!


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

She got up and went out for a wee. I gave her a snack of a few spoonfulls of canned dog food, with a fourth cup of puppy food and a spoonfull of cottage cheese, she ate it like she hadn't eaten in weeks. Well she is sleeping in her pool now. You all are probably sleeping as well.

I am bored so I loaded some pictures I will now share with you all.

This was from her first night home, she is so tiny there.









7weeks 3days = 52days, she hardly had any milk bags here









This is 58 days, she has ten nipples as well as one tiny nipple next to her back nipple, she has filled up nicely on the back two rows. Vet says the little one probably won't function.








58days again









Today, day 60, taken about a half hour ago


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh bless, she's huge!

I can't help with anything I'm afraid but I didn't want you to think you're all alone  Fingers crossed for a safe whelping x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Bless her she dosnt look happy does she.. Poor girl.

Also it looks like she has that 'look' as if to say... Its happening Mum!

Good luck and I hope it all goes well. xxx


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

I am glad to here you are still around. Gives me someone to talk to as well. I am making me a steak and potato for supper, keeps me occupied, and talking to my mom on the phone.


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

Aww good luck I wanted a beagle but ended up giving a rotty cross a home and 11pups a few weeks later. Or dog only had a few contractions before a puppy came sliding out and we never saw any waters go. If it weren't for the temp drop we wouldn't have known it was coming x


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

xoxkaykxox I read your post all the way through, sorry about the puppy you lost by the way. That has to be so hard. She is still sleeping. I remember reading Candie's post and she slept alot right before too. So I a hoping its a good sign.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Well she got up at about 6:15, helped me finish my steak. An is standing here like its time to go out, Her belly seems much farther back, though I don't notice any more shivering. Well we are off to the garden for a wee.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Well when she had her wee , there was another long string of mucus coming out. DH just got back up from his nap, and she is getting some loving from him. 
Hoping for something exciting soon.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't see it being to far away now you are loosing stringy mucus..  

Good luck..


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Well she started loosing that a week ago today, so I just look at it as another sign that it is getting closer.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MrsSmith said:


> Well she started loosing that a week ago today, so I just look at it as another sign that it is getting closer.


My Maizie I only noticed it right at the end.. quite thick gluey mucus..


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Well she went out again for another wee about ten minutes after the first one, again a long string of mucus, followed by a soft orange poo, not runny, and then she ran for the dog house, I called her out and made her come in the house she tried to squirm back past the air conditioner that sits in the entry way, I called her back out of there, and got her into the house, I led her to the pool where she climbed in and proceeded to spend ten mintues tearing and digging up the puppy pads etc. she then got out, I straightned them up and led her back she laid down and slept from 7 till 7:30 when she jumped up looked at her rear, then laid back down again and was instantly asleep.
My DH is driving me nuts saying " NO puppies tonight. Shes not having puppies", etc, just to drive me crazy! Well I will update you if anything exciting happens.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Well I think its like 5 or 6 am where you are all at but I thought I would post anyway. Nothing yet, but I think we are close, we have been having lots of panting, pacing and nest building, she has been begging to go outside for a while i finally gave in and took her with a towel and flashlight (because the last time she was out , around ten, she pooped and then kept straining till i shooed her back inside) it is cold windy and raining, lightning and thunder, she made a beeline for the basement window well and I ended up having to pick her up and carry her back inside. We moved her pool back under the table as she seems to want dark and quiet. She did more digging, lots of panting. Has been low whining not a real whine but like a sigh whine, in rhythm with her panting. Well I could of made it through the night at work if I had gone, but oh well, not sure if I will go tomorrow or not, depends on how late I am up tonight I suppose. She is laying down now, panting a lot, still haven't seen a contraction but with the shivering I am not sure I would see it.

Will keep you all update, so worried, and excited, hoping for a puppy soon!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> Well I think its like 5 or 6 am where you are all at but I thought I would post anyway. Nothing yet, but I think we are close, we have been having lots of panting, pacing and nest building, she has been begging to go outside for a while i finally gave in and took her with a towel and flashlight (because the last time she was out , around ten, she pooped and then kept straining till i shooed her back inside) it is cold windy and raining, lightning and thunder, she made a beeline for the basement window well and I ended up having to pick her up and carry her back inside. We moved her pool back under the table as she seems to want dark and quiet. She did more digging, lots of panting. Has been low whining not a real whine but like a sigh whine, in rhythm with her panting. Well I could of made it through the night at work if I had gone, but oh well, not sure if I will go tomorrow or not, depends on how late I am up tonight I suppose. She is laying down now, panting a lot, still haven't seen a contraction but with the shivering I am not sure I would see it.
> 
> Will keep you all update, so worried, and excited, hoping for a puppy soon!


awww  just keep calm and cool 

hopefully we'll have puppy pictures soon!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It sounds as of you wont have much longer to wait before the babies arrive.

I'm off to work in a minute but will try to keep up on the internet on my phone


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Well now she is sleeping, well her eyes open every time I move, but she is just laying on her side still kind of panting/heavy breathing, still shivering a bit. Everytime I think she is close she goes back to just laying there again. A guy on my backyard chicken forum said first pup around 4-5am here which its only 11:40 right now, so if he is right I so blame him for saying it! Glad to see that its morning there! Means people will soon be on again to keep me occupied till that first pup comes.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

She is awake now, sitting up and panting, she had some water around 9:30-10 but refused it the last two times I offered it to her, she has moved to the other side of the box and is laying down again, I really think it might be a long night. She is sitting up again, I moved the water closer, but she is digging now at her puppy pads, and newspaper. Still have not seen a water bag or strong contractions. Is it going to be an issue she is ripping up the puppy pads? the cotton stuff inside is coming out, she won't lay on just the paper, Oh I am getting excited! with all the digging!


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Well she had a drink of water (makes me feel better) and is now laying down again. What a roller coaster tonight is! EXCITED thinking this is it. Then its like nope not yet. she is laying down but staring at me and panting with a little bit of a whine in there.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Can't believe it has been an hour and a half. Still nothing, lots of panting still, and I think I saw one contraction, not sure though, she drank some more water, and is sitting there panting and staring at me.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

definitely saw a contraction! YAY should be soon then I hope, her stomach is so big, and has moved back toward her rear, I mean her baby bump area, its very hard too. So I am thinking puppy soon. Or at least a water bag soon.


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Good moring! So glad i haven't missed anything! Not long now! My Mia was panting all through the night and her waters went with a gush about 8.30 in the morning, we had our first pup around an hour later! :001_smile: I'm sure there will be loads of people following this who can help more! Good luck to you and Annie!! X X X


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea I'm still following  getting very excited for u! Gonna be lovely  lexis temps dropped from 99.5 last night to 99.1 this morning. X x


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Hows she doing?? Bless she didnt look happy in the photos 

Hope she's progressing nicely (and quick) and wont be too long before pups here


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Still no pups. She does not seem distressed at all, I was pulling out some of the ripped puppy pads and one was soaked, looked kinda like pee? but I never saw her squat, could of been her water breaking, not sure when that would of been though. She went out with me, on the lead at 1:55 and had a wee. Came in and went right back to the pool, and to tearing things up. I am not yet worried, frustrated a bit as I am tired, I know I will be fine once she actually starts pushing, having puppies, am already half way through 101 dalmatians. I'm starting to wonder if I will finish it before she has a pup. Working tomorrow is seeming like less and less of a possibility. Tomorrow night is when I'm suppose to go to my moms to spend the night for the garage sales the next day, as long as her and pups are fine I will still go, as DH can stay and watch them. She drinks off and on, I offered her a treat but she just licked it and turned away. She is laying down panting now. I wish she would just get on with it! poor girl is gonna be tired before she even gets to the pushing otherwise.


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

lindaslater said:


> Yea I'm still following  getting very excited for u! Gonna be lovely  lexis temps dropped from 99.5 last night to 99.1 this morning. X x


Could have a double whammy then!! x


----------



## lindaslater (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol yea. But we don't no the date lexi was bred that's the annoying thing. X


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

lindaslater said:


> Lol yea. But we don't no the date lexi was bred that's the annoying thing. X


I know, was reading your thread, but even if you did know there's no guarentee that she would whelp dead on time! x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Good morning.

This is the first thread I checked! Bless her!
Its 9:25am here and I'm going to say first pup will arrive between 10:30 and 11am.

Good luck! Xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Morning all, I am knocking around if you need me.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

She wanted out so I took her out on lead again at 3. She peed and then proceeded to poop, which took forever, she is squatting there trying to poop and I am squatting there with a flashlight afraid a puppy is going to be born outside in the rain and wind. She pooped a bit, runny and it took forever. Since back in DH went to bed, and I am eating toast, she puked a bit, clear, just water probably, and I saw her give one push. then she jumped up again and has been circling, and trying to lick her rear, I offered her a bit of cold chicken broth, she drank a bit so hopefully that will keep her strength up.

I don't think it will be long now. I expect to have to help a bit as she can't reach her lady bits, this is what is bothering her the most right now.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Try and avoid feeding her if you can, food unfortunately may have the opposite effect and actually make labour harder and she is more likely to puke. 

The body normally tries to clear itself just before labour (hence the runny poo and vomit) so feeding her may just prolong things.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know that Tanya, I have read so many different things and she has eaten so little today, she is so tired poor thing, seems like when I am sitting there though she doesn't want to get down to business, when I come over here she will dig around and lay down, she is just sitting there panting right now. I do hope the first one comes soon. I think she will do better once she realizes what is going on, and I know I will be more awake with a squirmy little puppy here. I'm feeling very guilty for putting my poor girl through this right now.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> Thanks for letting me know that Tanya, I have read so many different things and she has eaten so little today, she is so tired poor thing, seems like when I am sitting there though she doesn't want to get down to business, when I come over here she will dig around and lay down, she is just sitting there panting right now. I do hope the first one comes soon. I think she will do better once she realizes what is going on, and I know I will be more awake with a squirmy little puppy here. I'm feeling very guilty for putting my poor girl through this right now.


Water with glucose in will be fine, 2 tablespoons of glucose to 2 pint of water


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Any news!!? x


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

She has pushed three times while I was sitting here, none when I was over there I think I will stay over here for a bit longer to see how things progress, she is about three feet away. 

This site is giving me issues tonight, its taking forever to load, and reload, I think it may be the storm.Though it doesn't seem to be thundering and lighting as much as it was.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

It might help if you turn the lights down if possible, obviously you still need to be able to see her and pups!

Good luck she still has time to push first pup out in the time I said


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I will pm you my email incase you can't get through on here


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

first pup almost out! So excited!Wish my scale had come today, but will be here tomorrow I guess


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

good luck


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Yay... Good luck x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

fantastic!! big hugs! x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

at last good luck with the whelping


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

awww good luck with the ne wpupsters look forward to piccys


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful little girl pup, big pup too wish my scale had come today, like it was suppose to, my stupidity for ordering it late, says it will be here tomorrow. Annie did great, ate the placenta, chewed the cord and is licking her good, pup is trying to nurse but Ann keeps licking her off the nipple.


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Yay!! Well done Annie!! xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done annie and you did you have her scanned? do you know how many approx?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

yay yay ya well done Annie


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Still lurking


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Still lurking


Its always good whem Tanya is lurking 

Well done Annie and well done you xxx
What time was she born?


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

2nd pup born at 4:51 third at 5:05 all girls so far, last pup sucked in some fluid, I think I got it out, she gave a good cry and Annie is still cleaning her at the moment, other two are in a box with a heat pad, as when she has another she will go the other side of the box, and then gets worried when they keep crying, the first one wants to suckle but so far she doesn't want them to, she will stand up when they latch on, otherwise everything going well, she has eaten all three placentas, I can't get to them before she does, she goes for them before the puppy, the last puppy was breech. the first two where head first.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

yay thats good news. I could be wrong but i think it is normal for dogs not to want the puppes to suckle untill they have finished giving birth. I think she will have six


----------



## xoxkaykxox (May 13, 2011)

Wow congrats I very they are soo cute x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> 2nd pup born at 4:51 third at 5:05 all girls so far, last pup sucked in some fluid, I think I got it out, she gave a good cry and Annie is still cleaning her at the moment, other two are in a box with a heat pad, as when she has another she will go the other side of the box, and then gets worried when they keep crying, the first one wants to suckle but so far she doesn't want them to, she will stand up when they latch on, otherwise everything going well, she has eaten all three placentas, I can't get to them before she does, she goes for them before the puppy, the last puppy was breech. the first two where head first.


Don't worry, a lot of mums won't let them suckle until they are finished delivering.


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

I think 6 too! Next one a boy! Well done!! x


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

seems to be taking a bit of a break after the three, she doesn't want them in the box at this point, but is ignoring them when they are in with her and crying, I didn't have a scan as my vet said it wouldn't be an accurate count, just would confirm pregnancy and we already could tell she was pregnant, the size of these I am thinking three more? We will see,watching for signs of the next so I can pull these three, she still hasn't let them nurse. I had to cut the collars in half for them as they where just to thick, So far we have Red=first born girl, blue is second born girl, and green is third born girl

Times are 4:28, 4:51 and 5:05, Last one isn't perfect as I was working on getting the fluid out instead of writing down a time. 
she is looking at me like why do they keep whining! It is just getting light here, oh and the cats are going nuts trying to figure out what the noise is. 

Red keeps trying to go back in lol.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm in a changing room trying on clothes lol i jusr had to check in on this thread 

Well done mummy 

Good luck with everything xc


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

Congrats .. will check back later to see the final result


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

here are the pics I have so far, Annie is still shivering, I know she's not done yet, but I am worried about the shivering.
































































the pics of the pup by itself are of the first one born, I love its markings.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Wanted to add, she did stop shivering while she gave birth and for a while after the pups where here, but now that she is laying quietly again she has started shivering again, Im not sure she has milk yet either, but they are suckling away, I think I just saw a contraction, better keep my eye on it, yep. Looks like another pup is coming soon.


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Pups are gorgeous!! x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww bless there lovely , are you going to be tempted to keep one yourself?


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

6:16 First boy born, looks like his daddy, put a blue collar on him as I only have one more color left, orange, and i figure I will have to tell from boy to girl, still feels like a few pups left, she still fills full on both sides, she got messy that time as she had him and then sat in the fluids, eck, gonna have to shower her tomorrow or so I think.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

6:35 another girl, it was touch and go for a while as I couldn't get the sack to break and annie couldn't seem to either, but she seems fine now, she is a cutie too with lots of white. I feel at least one more on her right side, she is laying on her left so I can't tell. they seem to be nursing again, she looks deflated, I think we are close to done. I have never heard of a litter of beagles with more girls then boys before much less 4 to 1


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

come on one more and my prediction is right, also that means your manager can have a puppy


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

My manager may be getting a puppy anyway as three of the five people we have on the list ONLY wanted a BOY. Like you guys every other time I have been involved in a litter they want girls and all we have are boys.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Everyone is suckling and quiet, Annie is sleeping. I think if I don't see anything by 8am or so (its 7:30 now) I will try to get her to go out for a wee and see if I can feel any more pups, she took over an hour break between the first three and the last two. She looks so tired, but happy. 
I am suppose to go to my moms tonight to spend the night and go to garage sales tomorrow, I know my DH can watch the puppies, but I just want to bundle them up and take them with me as My mom would LOVE it! But I know that's not what would be best for the puppies.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Only just caught up with this thread, Glad alls going well and well done


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Gorgeous babies  

In bellas litter there were 5 girls and 1 boy  the boy had the most striking markings too. 

Hope she's still doing a grand job xx


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

She is doing great, I think we might be done though, not sure yet, she just got done cleaning them all (making them potty) they are nursing again and she is sleeping again, I mixed some puppy food in the broth and am letting it soak then will see if she wants it after a potty break. Am also boiling some eggs for myself. Shall I share one with Ann? 

Should I give her a bit of cottage cheese again? Or no?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> She is doing great, I think we might be done though, not sure yet, she just got done cleaning them all (making them potty) they are nursing again and she is sleeping again, I mixed some puppy food in the broth and am letting it soak then will see if she wants it after a potty break. Am also boiling some eggs for myself. Shall I share one with Ann?
> 
> Should I give her a bit of cottage cheese again? Or no?


If she wants some yes, but don't force her. Have all the placentas come out?


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Aww congratulations you and Annie! 
After Mia whelped i gave her a light meal, chicken and rice, as she was so tired and i didn't want it to lie heavy in her tum. X


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

5 is it. Can you belive that! That big belly for 5! and she looks skinny now, I had to basically drag her out of the house to go wee, once out there I turned her loose in the fenced yard, she did a bit of running, peed like six times, I felt her sides and she feels empty, I brought her back in, I had the pups in the small (5" by maybe 10") cardboard box with the heating pad, I put a towel down in the dog bed as she was trying to pull them out of the box and I wanted to change the bedding in the pool. While I was moving the pups to the dog bed she climbed into the tiny cardboard box and managed to lay down, then looked confused as to where the pups had gone, I finally got her into the dog bed, changed and washed the pool, then put the heat pad down, covered withe the blanket and put the pups in, she is now laying in there nursing them again, She is sleeping, She had a drink but wouldn't eat the puppy food soaked in chicken broth or the egg I offered her. I am eating my eggs then debating about going to bed, I still have to call in to work, they may be upset with me but they can't do anything about it as once we call in for any reason the next two days count as on call in, they can't count each day against you. 
I plan to sleep till about 6 then go to my moms. Dh will be here all day and night to keep an ear on the pups


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

yep one for each pup came with each pup but the boy and his came in between him and the last girl. I hope my scale comes today so I can get weights before they are 24hrs old. They sure are nursing well, since they are quiet does that mean her milk has come in and everyone is fed well? Right at the moment red and the blue girl are both fighting over the same nipple even though there are twice as many nipples as puppies.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

MrsSmith said:


> yep one for each pup came with each pup but the boy and his came in between him and the last girl. I hope my scale comes today so I can get weights before they are 24hrs old. They sure are nursing well, since they are quiet does that mean her milk has come in and everyone is fed well? Right at the moment red and the blue girl are both fighting over the same nipple even though there are twice as many nipples as puppies.


If they are active when awake and suckling without screaming milk is there.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new arrivals, sounds like she did a grand job bless her.


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

I am happy with the five, and they are so cute, such unusual markings on two of the girls.

This is a lot of pictures. I was having fun playing with them, but the memory card on the camera is full now so I have to delete some. That will be later.

Puppy1 Red Girl, seems the biggest but I won't know till the scale comes. I LOVE her face!

























Puppy 2 Green Girl

























Puppy 3 Blue Girl

























Puppy 4 Blue Boy, poor guy, stuck with a bunch of girls.

























Puppy5 Orange Girl, she is so cool looking and she is the one I didn't think would make it, she wasn't breathing when we got her out of the sack, took a lot of rubbing and suctioning her mouth to get her going.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Congratulations, gorgeous pups, I love the orange girl.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well congratulations.. xxx

And what did I say last night.. :lol:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats they are beautiful. I love the first girl and the boys markings, she has a big dot on her headand he has a perfectly central stripe


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

Everyone is still doing great, mail man drove by without dropping off my scale, but DH found an old one in the cubbord, Im sure its not as accurate as the digital one will be but, according to it the weights are as follows

Pup 1 red = 12 oz ( I thought she was the biggest but nope)

pup2 green=12 and a half oz

pup 3 blue =11 and half oz (this is our "runt" she is also the loudest) and no longer has a collar on as she had gotten her foot up through it so I just cut it off and havn't replace it, she is the only one without a collar so I can still tell her apart.

pup 4 blue=The boy =12oz

Pup 5 orange= 12 oz.

So a nice sized litter, my book says 8-16oz is average for beagle pups so we are right in the middle with 12oz Hopefully when I get home tomorrow the good scale will be here.

All the collars are still loose enough I can fit my pinky finger under them so they should be fine till I get back tomorrow afternoon right? DH will be here, but if he doesn't have to worry about the collars till I get home that would be good.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

they look so sweet

the collars look like the ones I used for my last litter and they got changed once a week really so you should be OK


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just seen your thread, well done you and well done Annie, she did ever so well. It was worth the wait wasn't it, they look beautiful xxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh they are adorable... Congratulations again and well done to you and mummy xx


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

They r beautiful, pleased everything went well and all doing ok xx


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Just seen this thread ,lovley pups :smile:

Didnt know Beagle pups were born just black and white , when do they start changing colour round he eyes etc ,dont know much about the breed :001_smile:


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Just caught up, congratulations! Beautiful pups.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

lilacbabe said:


> Just seen this thread ,lovley pups :smile:
> 
> Didnt know Beagle pups were born just black and white , when do they start changing colour round he eyes etc ,dont know much about the breed :001_smile:


Shelby was a lot darker as a pup and slowly got her ginger bits :lol:


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Just read through this whole thread, congrats on the new little arrivals


----------



## MrsSmith (May 24, 2011)

The pups are doing good, I was at my moms overnight and most of today, DH was with the pups. Our kitchen scale came today, I love it! It measures in oz, grams, kilograms, or pounds, I picked ounces. According to it one puppy the noisy blue girl (though she is now no collar) has lost weight, it read 11.80 oz. Though as the pup moves the weight moves, I tried to wait till they settled a bit on it, but Annie gets nervous and starts whining especially if the pup is whining. Also the other scale was not as accurate (it was not digital, and it had such a small surface it was hard to keep the bowl with a wiggly pup balanced on it, we have been putting that pup and the Red pup (first one born) on as often as possible, I will be carefully watching the weights though, just in case.
Here are weights from yesterday with old scale and today with accurate scale in ounces.

Puppy - 6/10/11 - 6/11/11
Red 12 12.41
Green 12 1/2 13
No collar 11 1/2 11.80
Blue(boy) 12 14.00
Orange 12 13.00

I am eagerly waiting to see the results of tomorrows weigh in. Any suggestions on how to keep them still would be appreciated.

My Anne was so glad to see me today, made me feel good, I was thinking she was so absorbed with the pups she didn't even notice I was gone, but she got up and was licking me, whining and jumping all over! I took her out for a short walk around the yard, gave her a can of Iam's,from Theisens ( I can't find any GREAT canned food around, she is refusing the taste of the wild, as well as the taste of the wild in chicken broth, I have a can of MAX for tomorrow, and talked to the pet store that I buy my dry food from,they don't carry canned as not much of a demand for it, (they are a small family run store but great people, they also buy rabbits and occasionally G. pigs from us) She said she could order me a case of whatever kind of canned food I wanted, but gave me three free rolls of Natural Balance Dog food, she said its a great quality dog food, I plan to google in soon, but will see if she eats it, then I will just Order a large role of it, so if anyone has any reviews of it let me know. She said it would be cheaper to just buy one big roll of that then a case of taste of the wild or chicken soup for the soul canned foods. I will offer her the first roll in the morning, unless someone suggests tonight?, they are only 2.75oz., then I will call her and let her know what I want so she can order it.

I have the heat pad on under their blanket, Which is still tucked securely and flat, I bought another large one today (101 dalmatians! lol) to use when this one is in the wash. They haven't been on the heat pad much, so I am guessing they are warm enough, they are very quiet most the time, except when arguing about a teat or when mom gets up or down. The nosiest is still the no collar girl(was the blue girl) she has been a whiner since she first came out!

Blue Beagle Those are ADORABLE pups, how old are they? We are still working on names for the little ones. 

A person on my backyard chicken forum told me if I didn't take the collars off the pups they would strangle! But I saw that reddogs used them, so I guess they are okay? I might be able to tell them apart but would like to keep the collars on a couple days more till I am sure, unless they really will strangle them! 

This is exactly what was said about them "I really would take the collars off completely. They are very dangerous to the pups. If you want to still mark them get some finger nail polish and paint the very ends of their tails or a dot on the underside of their necks. You'll have to reapply it but its much safer than strangled pups."(she is a professional dog trainer, but not sure if she has ever had a litter or not?) What should I do?


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Good news your babies are doing well

Keeping them still - not a chance unless you can catch them asleep 
If you work it out please let me know all my weights got very approximate in the end

I am guessing they are paper collars - I used them with my last litter and had no problems at all, just change them as they grow, I cut them in half so they weren't as wide


----------

